# Cannot obtain PUK code for mobile phone from Vodafone after moving to new provider



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

I recently moved to a different mobile phone provider after being a pay-as-you-go customer on the vodafone network for over 20 years. While they did provide me with the Network Unlocking Code, I am unable to get in contact with Vodafone to obtain my PUK. Is there any way I get my PUK from them?


----------



## elcato (19 Nov 2020)

Did you have an online phone account with them which you used to login ?


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

I did, but that has been migrated to what is essentially an empty account with no records. Also, while the password remained the same, the account name changed from my mobile number to mangled a/c name 2020......


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

Why would you need your PUK when you have changed provider and I assume are using the SIM associated with that provider.
Your existing PUK should be written on your new providers SIM pack.
You old Vodafone SIM is deactivated.
Maybe its some other unlocking key, pertinent to the phone your are looking for, eg. simlock, network lock, carrier lock or (master) subsidy lock ,  but I doubt it's your PUK.

_Personal Unblocking Key:
The PUK (Personal Unblocking Key) code is a code consisting of 8 digits. It is used to unblock your SIM card when you entered 3 times a wrong *PIN code*. _


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

I entered the NUC code incorrectly 3 times when I inserted the SIM from the new provider in my phone and because of this I need the PUK. Just tried it again and I am presented with _SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK_. I tried the PUK for my new sim card, but get the message _Network unlock request unsuccessful_


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Nov 2020)

If you inserted the new SIM, and entered the code incorrectly 3 times, then it's the PUK from your new provider. That (as mentioned above by @SparkRite ) should be on your new providers SIM pack.


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

That's what I thought, but I've entered the new PUK code that came with the new providers SIM card. Even got others to enter that number and error message as above


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

fieldfare said:


> I entered the NUC code incorrectly 3 times



Usually it is up to at least 5 and more commonly 10 attempts before it looks for full network lock reset. Are you sure you only tried 3 times?
The term PUK is extremely misleading here as there is nothing 'personal' about it. This code is encrypted and hard written  into the phone.

Just to prove EXACTLY  what we are talking about here can you try a known working SIM in the phone and see what happens?

What model phone is it, please?


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

Good idea! 

I tried a working Vodafone SIM card and it worked fine allowing me to make calls
I tried a working EIR SIM card and same problem as with my new providers SIM.  I am presented with _SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK_ and having entered that card's PUK, received the message  _Network unlock request unsuccessful_ 
I noticed that my phone has notification that states  _Invalid SIM card.  Network locked SIM inserted_


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

Forgot to say that my phone is a Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

Forget about entering the SIM card PUK when asked for network unlock code !! You will use up all your allowed attempts.

How many digits are in the unlock code vodafone gave you?


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

fieldfare said:


> I am presented with _SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK_


Are you sure it's not asking for:- Sim network unlock pin ?? ie. not PUK


How to enter a network unlock code in a Samsung Galaxy J5

Entering the unlock code in a Samsung Galaxy J5 is very simple.
1. Start the Samsung Galaxy J5 with an unaccepted simcard (unaccepted means different than the one in which the device works)
2. Special unock window should appear
- For message Sim network unlock pin you should enter the codes if the following order, *Unfreeze confirm, NCK confirm (please try a couple of times if the Galaxy J5 does not accept it for the first time)*
There is also a special RGCK (regional lock code) code sometimes provided. Please use the RGCK code the same way as the NCK code.
- If Service provider pin appears enter the codes in this order 
Unfreeze confirm, SPCK confirm (try a couple of times)
3. Samsung Galaxy J5 is now network unlocked !!!


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

There are 8 digits. Here is the message I received from Vodafone

The Network Unlocking Code you requested is ******** for the IMEI: ........ for Mobile number: *087*******

Note: Please insert non Vodafone SIM card in your mobile when you unlock it*

If the incorrect Vodafone Network Assignment Code is entered more than 3 times, the phone becomes blocked and the PUK is required to re-activate it.

1.        Ensure the phone contains a non-Vodafone SIM card.
2.        Power on the phone.
3.        A pop up message asking to input the NAC will appear.
4.        Input the NAC.


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

Ok, try this, just so we know that we are all on the same page, so to speak.

With the EIR sim make sure there is no security PIN set up, do this from within the security settings on whatever phone it is working in.

Then try this unprotected SIM on your Samsung and tell me EXACTLY what is on screen.
DO NOT ENTER ANY CODES.

BTW, you should have got NCK and a MCK (freeze) from Vodafone.


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

Tried that and the same message _SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK_ 

Didn't get any MCK code


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2020)

Ok you need that code as you have exceeded the amount of NCK  attempts allowed.

At this stage I would google and find the cheapest reliable code provider out there.
There are loads of them, and most would be cheaper than bringing it to your nearest Chinaman,
for a 'hard' unlock.

That is what I would, and indeed have done, as chasing Vodafone will do 'your head in', with the hassle and time involved.


----------



## fieldfare (19 Nov 2020)

Thanks SparkRite. Makes sense. Should have left Vodafone a long time ago!

I'll leave it at that for the moment and will post if I get it unlocked


----------



## elcato (20 Nov 2020)

Might be worth just giving up on the phone as well if it's a few years old. Just invest in a new unlocked one.


----------



## fieldfare (23 Nov 2020)

Update:

Good news. Did some checking based on reviews and payment methods and went with _unlock.ie_. Got quick response and working codes. Phone now unlocked and working on new providers network. The _Enter SIM network PUK_  required the MCK (unfreeze) code, which I couldn't get from Vodafone. 

In hindsight, I should have sought codes BEFORE leaving current provider, though who knows if they will give them out in that case


----------



## SparkRite (23 Nov 2020)

fieldfare said:


> The _Enter SIM network PUK_ required the MCK (unfreeze) code,



Good to hear you're sorted and it was as I suspected.



SparkRite said:


> BTW, you should have got NCK and a MCK (freeze) from Vodafone.


----------



## fieldfare (23 Nov 2020)

Triple checked email from vodafone, no MCK code. Only code present was NCK. Got both codes from unlock.ie by just providing IMEI#. Main problem is that once you leave vodafone, it is extremely difficult to actually make contact to even seek a code. Did get a link by phoning local vodafone store, for online form to request NCK, but that was all

Thanks for advice and help.


----------

